# Fall Redfish - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Fall is not far off the temps outside are starting to get nice out with mornings in the mid 60's and the water temps are cooling off too. This means were in for some really good inshore fishing and were also about 30 days away for the annuall fall monster redfish run.
See link from last years monster redfish run.
http://www.megabiteinshore.com/nov2012.htm

















But right now for the month of Oct, I'll be concentrating on the flats and maybe a little red snapper in the bay if my clients want to do a little bottom fishing.
















Tight Lines..
John

Pensacola's Finest Inshore Light Tackle Fishing Trip.
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------

